# Wanted Newberry fall hunting staff



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Newberry is looking for some hunters to get on the hunting staff at a big discount on products in return for some hunting photos of any game with the bow call 423-949-5038 ask for Rebecca for the fall hunting staff pricing :teeth: 
Richard


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Richard,
Sounds like fun. I'll do it!


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm trying boss  I just can't seem to connect. I've proven to be a better target archer than hunter with Newberry's. Got several hunts planned for the next few months..grizzly, moose and maybe a sheep if I can get my fat butt up the mountain.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

IF your a person looking to get on a staff position with a company. Then you had better check out Archery Pro/Newberry Bows.
Richard, Rebecca and the rest of the Newberry crew are awesome.

They build great shooting bows!

Don't be scared, step over to the dark side and try something new and different :wink:


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Count me in!*

I would love to do this! My used Sabre is on the way as we speak.

Andy


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Sabre*

Martin guy, you will love the Sabre! any questions feel to call me 423-949-5038 i will be glad to help and WELCOME ABOARD!
Richard


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I wouldn't mind. However, I will have to wait for them to build a 40"+ATA, 7 1/2"+ BH, 310+FPS bow one day. No offense to the shorter bows, but it is just my preference and what I look for. Otherwise I would love to shoot them.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

How about a 39" 7 1/4 brace 315-320


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Maybe :smile: 

Any target colors available in that? 

PM me with more info and cost.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*target colors*

I have not had anyluck getting a target color that was worth shipping yet does anybody know of a good anodizer? umtil then i will not send out stuff that looks like junk! I just had colorworks do another one special order black with silver limbs it looked bad so i gave the guy a cut on it so if anyone has anyideas for a company that can do the work that you would pay for please come forthe
Richard


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

Have you shipped any bows to Arizona yet?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

muskrat said:


> Have you shipped any bows to Arizona yet?


The only bows we shipped to arizona yet where to Joe bell for bow reports that will be coming out next month in bow and arrow mag but we will be glad to have to ship you one :teeth: 
Richard


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Richard...check you PM about a possible dealer. Also, let me know more about that 39" model! :wink:


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

I would love to do this,but i just purchased a used SB1 recently. It has been my 3d bow and will be my hunting bow of choice this year. All i can say is this is one smooth and quiet shooting bow with hardley to no hand shock.
I could still send you pics of anything i harvest with the SB1. I was also wondering if you had any clothing or hats with your logos on.

Thanks Jon


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

> but we will be glad to have to ship you one


No problem - I'll send you my address. I won't even charge you for marketing and promotion, I'll just keep the bow instead


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Just an update, you will be able to see a Newberry in my new Tuning video!! I am excited to get one of these in my hand and let everyone see how they tune up.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

*B1 & Sabre*

Just got my B1 fine tuned and splittin hairs. Waiting for the new Sabre to arrive. I look for it on Monday. I am by no means a pro or expert but I have been thru most of the big name bows. Unless that Sabre changes my mind a B1 will be in my hand high above the forest floor on Sept. 10.


----------



## IBOshooter (Mar 7, 2004)

Been wanting to try one of these bows especially the
LB1 with the hybrid twin cams. Plus Im heading to
Kansas this year we have over 3000acres to hunt.
could be a setting for some beautiful pictures. I will
be calling Rebecca soon!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

IBOshooter said:


> Been wanting to try one of these bows especially the
> LB1 with the hybrid twin cams. Plus Im heading to
> Kansas this year we have over 3000acres to hunt.
> could be a setting for some beautiful pictures. I will
> be calling Rebecca soon!!!


she will be looking for your call we only have one LB1 left that bow and you sitting beside a nice kansas buck oh yah i can feel the vibes  
Richard


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

*LH Sabre*

Did you happen to ship a Left Hand Sabre to Georgia Friday?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Sure did


----------



## saddlemaker (Jan 12, 2005)

*B1 is going hunting.*

I am taking my B1 after Muleys and then moose and elk. We leave on the 5th of sept. I will send pics..... hopefully. I am going into northern BC close to Fort St John.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Fall hunting staff*

we only have a few spots left get on the horn we need pics and you need a great bow!
Richard


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Dick


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

Im in ,shoot em Reeeecchhhhaaarrrddd

Kick a#$ bows


----------



## NJBowman (Oct 15, 2002)

Just ordered my daughter her new Newberry. There will be some great pics coming soon from her. 13 yrs old and she has taken 6 does and 1 buck in 2 years of bowhunting. Not to mention she is a pretty awesome 3-D shooter.
But what Dad wouldn't be proud of that


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

NJBowman said:


> Just ordered my daughter her new Newberry. There will be some great pics coming soon from her. 13 yrs old and she has taken 6 does and 1 buck in 2 years of bowhunting. Not to mention she is a pretty awesome 3-D shooter.
> But what Dad wouldn't be proud of that


And we at Newberry and all the shooting staff welcome her as she will be one to looked upon in the archery world ,Welcome aboard!
Richard


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

*I feel privileged.*

Can't wait. :thumbs_up


----------



## NJBowman (Oct 15, 2002)

Richard, Courtneys bow came today. I'll let you know what she thinks when she gets home from school and opens it.
When I set it up where would you suggest I set the nock at? She will be shooting a whisker biscuit deluxe with a beman 500 ics arrow and 100 grain wasp straight shooter broadheads. She shoots a d loop also. I am thinking of swithcing her to the quality qad drop away rest. Would the setting be the same for either rest? Thanks for any help you can give me to get it set up right.
John


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

NJBowman said:


> Richard, Courtneys bow came today. I'll let you know what she thinks when she gets home from school and opens it.
> When I set it up where would you suggest I set the nock at? She will be shooting a whisker biscuit deluxe with a beman 500 ics arrow and 100 grain wasp straight shooter broadheads. She shoots a d loop also. I am thinking of swithcing her to the quality qad drop away rest. Would the setting be the same for either rest? Thanks for any help you can give me to get it set up right.
> John


John set the arrow to 90 deg. and 3/4" from the riser to center of arrow and let her shoot away hope she likes it :teeth: and please keep us filled in
Richard


----------



## NJBowman (Oct 15, 2002)

Richard thanks. Courtney loves the bow and cannot wait to shoot it. I have to say I am impressed with it. I am thinking about getting one for myself after 5 years of shooting bowtechs. Very nice workmanship in the bow. 
Hopefully I'll have pics coming soon.
John


----------



## mlbright (Aug 14, 2005)

Richard: I have a SB1 on the way. I would love to send photos if I'm fortunate enough to harvest one with your bow. By the way, can you give me the specs to set my bow up to. I have the single cam. Looking forward to shooting your bow. I've heard nothing but rave reviews about them. Thanks. Marshall Bright


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

fastpassthrough - It's nice to see your company continues to grow from where you where just a year or 2 ago. I wish you guys th ebest of luck, good luck keeping grandpawrichard in line! I know he does speak rather fondly of your bows!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

mlbright said:


> Richard: I have a SB1 on the way. I would love to send photos if I'm fortunate enough to harvest one with your bow. By the way, can you give me the specs to set my bow up to. I have the single cam. Looking forward to shooting your bow. I've heard nothing but rave reviews about them. Thanks. Marshall Bright


Marshall set the arrow to 90 deg. and 3/4" from the riser to center of arrow all of the bows are designed to be setup in the easiest manner for the end user i want you all out there shooting your bow enjoying it not fighting to tune it 
Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Orions_Bow said:


> fastpassthrough - It's nice to see your company continues to grow from where you where just a year or 2 ago. I wish you guys th ebest of luck, good luck keeping grandpawrichard in line! I know he does speak rather fondly of your bows!


Orions_Bow Thank you it has been a real battle but it is coming along great we have already tripled our sales this year and i missed on the Sabre Bad we ran out 3 times and about to run out again this leads me to next years line which will be based off of the sabre i did not want to duplicate some of the other bows out there like some of the new companys have but because they have they have gotten exposure faster we are going opn our 4th year and i planned on a 5 year growth to be known that we are here to stay My new line will be done and ready for shipment by dec with a new kids bow for the christmas and a very great line of crossbows thanks again to all that have believed in our staff and company as we are very greatfull to all that have stood up and tried our product and gave us a chance to be part of the archery world
Richard


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Orions_Bow said:


> fastpassthrough - It's nice to see your company continues to grow from where you where just a year or 2 ago. I wish you guys th ebest of luck, good luck keeping grandpawrichard in line! I know he does speak rather fondly of your bows!


Hey Orion,
It's great to see a post from you old friend!  Where in the heck have you been hiding? 
Richard and Rebecca have a full time job keeping me in line and they do it very well!   
You really ought to give the Newberry bow line a good old fashioned try! I'm sure that you will be astounded and pleased at how wonderfully they shoot. They are the finest shooting bows that I have ever shot.

Don't be such a stranger my friend, Take care and have a great hunting season!

Dick


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Dick, 

I tell you what I have been so busy. My 2nd daughter was born back in April and I have been mostly focused on my family. Deer season is in here in KY & I am starting to get the itch to get in the woods! Those new bows do look very good. I would love to see them get a few dealers in the Northern KY - Cincinnati, OH region. I think if they get hooked up with the right dealer they may do very well. We tend to have shops around for a few years & then they are gone, we have a big Bass Pro over in Cincinnati & then there are a few select shops that do well but all the others just don't seem to last.  

Take care my friend! I wish you the best of luck this fall. What happened to Mike J.? I havn't seen him around in a long time. I hope he is fine. 

Jimmy


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Dick, I really like the looks of that LB1 hybrid cam! Really nice looking bow, they have done a nice job on it! Maybe I should have sent in my shooters resume! I few small tweaks & that bow could be my dream bow! :thumbs_up 

fastpassthrough - I really like your new updated web site!


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Richard when is the new stuff suposed to be out?


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Orions_Bow said:


> Dick, I really like the looks of that LB1 hybrid cam! Really nice looking bow, they have done a nice job on it! Maybe I should have sent in my shooters resume! I few small tweaks & that bow could be my dream bow! :thumbs_up
> 
> fastpassthrough - I really like your new updated web site!


Here the LB1, its a dandy shotting bow. I have used it from 3d, to spots and now hunting.
Terrific shooting and stable bow very enjoyable to shoot :thumbs_up


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

grouse said:


> Richard when is the new stuff suposed to be out?


hope to have for christmas at the latest :wink: 
Richard


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Orions_Bow said:


> Dick,
> 
> I tell you what I have been so busy. My 2nd daughter was born back in April and I have been mostly focused on my family. Deer season is in here in KY & I am starting to get the itch to get in the woods! Those new bows do look very good. I would love to see them get a few dealers in the Northern KY - Cincinnati, OH region. I think if they get hooked up with the right dealer they may do very well. We tend to have shops around for a few years & then they are gone, we have a big Bass Pro over in Cincinnati & then there are a few select shops that do well but all the others just don't seem to last.
> 
> ...


Jimmy,
Congrats on the birth of your second daughter! I didn't know that your family had expanded, what wonderful news! Family is so very important, so you are doing a very wise thing by focusing on it! 

"Maybe I should have sent in my shooters resume! I few small tweaks & that bow could be my dream bow! "

It's never too late to send it in Jimmy!   Maybe for next year! 

I haven't heard from Mike J in quite a while, I sure hope that he's doing alright too! As far as that goes, I haven't heard much from Cornfed either.  I sure miss our old bantering!    I hope that he's busy out there filling his tags with massive, record breaking animals! 

Sorry to hijack the thread everyone, but it's always great to hear from an old friend like Jimmy; so I just had to pop off.

Jimmy, The LB1 was the first Newberry bow that I purchased and it still has a huge place in my bow stable. I use it a lot and I alternate hunting with it or my B1 or the Sabre. I really enjoy the Sabre when I'm hunting in heavy brush, due to the short A to A. 

Dick


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

*'06 Line*

Richard,

I dont suppose you would care to reveal the particulars on the new bow that is suppose to be similar to the B1. I spoke to Rebecca today and she said it is going to be real sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

They are working on a series of bows based on the Sabre riser that is lengthened for a mid-range ATA and a longer 39" or so ATA bow. Parallel limbs.


----------



## azArcher2 (Sep 20, 2005)

*bows*

that Sabre looks like a sweet bow! No AZ dealers?? would love to try one out! :teeth: 

sent you pm


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*sb1*

can't wait to get this little gem in my hands and zap a huge ohio buck with it. 
richard thanks for the opportunity to represent your bow company here in southern ohio. thanks joe

ps. if your in the neighborhood and want to do a little hunting give me a shout.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH the Sabre!


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*sb1*

received my sb1 on tuesday the 4th. set the bow up this evening. there is no hand shock. very nice grip. what i like is there is a very long power stroke, long and smooth draw with a very smooth release, no jerky take off. very nice. joe


----------



## mlbright (Aug 14, 2005)

I recently bought a SB-1 and so far love it. I noticed that some have installed the STS system on their bows. Which STS will fit my SB-1 and is the benefits of the system worth the price.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

mlbright, you can use the rear mount STS. 
However before you drop 40 bucks. I just wanted to let you know that the testing I did with the STS and shorter ATA bows (ie your SB1) showed that the performance was mediocre. It will take away the string twang, but so will whiskers.

Just my opinion..

I have the STS on my B1 and LB1 and as far as noticable performance with the STS, the LB1 showed the best. Like I said above, the most it did for my B1 was take the twang outa the string.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I called and talked to Rebecca yesterday. I ordered a B1 70lb, 31". I asked her to ship it overnight so I could get it in my hands as soon as possible. I'm going to Oklahoma next week and wanted a little time to get things tweaked and tuned. 
It showed up around 1:00 and I took the rest of the day off to get it setup. I had a devil of a time getting good broadhead flight. Finally, right at dark, I got it fairly close. With the sun disappearing, I decided to run check out a food plot I've got about two miles from the house. I had put out a little corn two days before and was checking to see if I needed to put out any more. I did not plan on hunting but I loaded the bow on my ATV, to keep from having to take the time to go in the house, and took off like a scolded dog.
I stopped a couple of hundred yards away from the plot and as soon as I stopped, I heard a hog squeal. This plot is only 1/4 of an acre and is well screened by bushes. The wind was right so I slipped up to the edge of the plot. About a dozen of the aggravating things were in the process of destroying my food plot.
I started to try to line some of them up and see how many I could cabob in one shot. I really like the way Stingers penetrate. However, the perfect shot did not present itself, and they were getting so close that I was scared they would spook. A nice fat sow presented a ten yard broadside shot so I let loose at her. The problem with hunting from the ground is that I seem to loose every arrow I shoot. The arrow didn’t seem to slow down much as it exited the hog and rocketed off through the bushes. Boy! I hate loosing an arrow on a hog.
I’m still not happy with broadhead flight at sixty yards and will probably start from scratch tomorrow. This bow is going to take some getting use to.  
Sorry about the quality of the picture. I was in a hurry to get the thing cleaned. 
I would rather not mess with hogs but a man can only be pushed so far.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Wow that was quick measure 3/4 from riser to center arrow and nock point @ 90 deg. that will be real close if not right on and go from there :teeth: 
Richard


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Richard ... you have any dealers here in Alberta .....
I am toying with the idea of a new bow ..... I want to try yer stuff out 

If you guys can build a product that a Grumpy Old man (GPR :tongue: )will rave about ...its worth a look 


Mike Cartwright 
Cochrane Alberta


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> Richard ... you have any dealers here in Alberta .....
> I am toying with the idea of a new bow ..... I want to try yer stuff out
> 
> If you guys can build a product that a Grumpy Old man (GPR :tongue: )will rave about ...its worth a look
> ...


Mike call Calbion sales 905-880-0390 he takes care of canada for us
Richard


----------



## DPowers (Oct 20, 2005)

A few days ago I received my new B1 and set it up last night. I paper tuned it and in 5 shots had a nice hole in the paper. I am headed to the range at lunch to set my pins can't wait to see how it performs at 20-25 yards.

Thanks for the opportunity.

Dave


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

DPowers said:


> A few days ago I received my new B1 and set it up last night. I paper tuned it and in 5 shots had a nice hole in the paper. I am headed to the range at lunch to set my pins can't wait to see how it performs at 20-25 yards.
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity.
> 
> Dave


Dave Welcome to team Berry hope it performs as expected any questions feel free to call me 
Richard


----------



## gitzitfish (Feb 15, 2004)

*I'm back to Newberry*

Just finalized a deal on a 29" 70# B1, if all goes as planned I'll be hunting with a Newberry by this weekend 

I've had 2 B1 solos and an SB1 hybrid cam and have regretted getting rid of all of them in my quest for the "perfect bow" I've been on for the last year or so. I've come full circle and will have a Newberry in my treestand with me very soon! I hope to have some great photos soon also!!!!!!

Clint


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I would love to be a newberry hunting staff, but i dont have a newberry.


----------



## azArcher2 (Sep 20, 2005)

which is better the single cam or the daul cam? some one help me decide.

what are the differnences?

thanks!!


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

I thinks its all personal preferance on which cam.
The dual cams are very nice, super smooth through the whole cycle and fast. 
The singal cam is very solid feeling, smooth and fast. But you don't wanna creep with the singal cam cause it will take your arm for a ride :tongue:

Hope that helps some?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

The B1 shoots.....It scores!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ccwilder3 said:


> The B1 shoots.....It scores!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Nice Buck congradulations dont forget to send pics! very nice
Richard


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice buck! Congrats!!


----------

